# identify this lift



## johnjeffrey (Jan 6, 2004)

'm a first time poster, first plow, first heavy duty PU, and I need help.
I just bought a used and cheap 1990 F250 with a plow (Western?) I wasn't in the market for a plow, but figure it's a nice thing to have to do my own and a few friend's driveways and it came along for the ride, or something like that.
From what I can see this is a Western pump. Can any of you ID it for sure? Itcould use some clean up and paint.
I'd like to know the pump model, and whether or not tit is a Western. Any guesses at the age of this set up? I don't know if it was bought new with the truck or what.
Thanks in advance for any info.
johnjeffrey has attached this image:


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Welcome to plowsite!:waving: 
That's a western allright. My buddy has one just like it. I can tell by the cables on the side.


----------



## easthavenplower (Aug 21, 2003)

thats a western pump your other thread is a meyer plow


----------



## johnjeffrey (Jan 6, 2004)

*Identify this*

Thanks a lot for your help with id'ing my Meyer plow and western lift 
Anyone know what model the western is?
And how or why the two are paired up. Is this a good setup for a F250?
Any thoughts are greatly appreciated.
JEFF


----------



## 84deisel (Dec 2, 2003)

Western pumps usually work quicker and use atf . Meyer uses hydro fluid. A lot of people have told me that they prefer the Meyer moldboard over the Western . Years ago I used to have ears for Meyer and Western blades on the same truck mount. I used both and both did a good job. Good luck and be safe.


----------



## Crumm (Nov 5, 2003)

Meyer Plow / Western pump. Hmmmm looks like somebody else has a mix and match setup like me .


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

thats a western pump minus the red paint


----------



## kjett (Jan 29, 2004)

Use ATF on the Western pump. Also, make sure that you remove the motor after each plow season and clean the filter that is inside of the unit. This also goes for changing the fluid after each season.

I can't find the owners manual for the Western unit, but here is the owners manual for the Fisher unit which is exactly the same power unit:

http://www.fisherplows.com/pdf/6209_000392.pdf

Good luck and the F-250 is plenty of truck for your plow.


----------



## kjett (Jan 29, 2004)

Whoops, sorry I sent the wrong manual. Here's the right one:

http://www.fisherplows.com/pdf/6406_030092.pdf

:yow!:


----------

